# Wireless LAN CardBus PCMCIA Adapter



## ericbsd (Oct 14, 2010)

I have bought a 300Mbps 802.11n MIMO Wireless LAN CardBus PCMCIA Adapter for my laptop. All info for this card is here 


```
[ericbsd@ericbsd ~]$ pciconf -lv
none1@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x28601814 chip=0x06011814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink Technology, Corp.'
    device     = 'b/g/n  Wlan (RT2860T)'
    class      = network
```

I can't find the driver for this card.  I have tried ral, it doesn't work.


----------



## richardpl (Oct 14, 2010)

Because ral(4) is for older cards.

There is run(4) but it is for usb and not for cardbus.

If openbsd have driver you could (find someone to) port it.


----------



## ericbsd (Oct 14, 2010)

That not really so funny! :\


----------



## richardpl (Oct 15, 2010)

You could try NDISulator, and maybe I could help you if problem(s) arise.


----------

